# Apivar use



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

According to the manufacturer of Apivar, the strips need to be left in the hive a _minimum _of 6 weeks, and they should be removed for 2 weeks before you add honey supers.

http://apivar.net/instructions-for-use/#timing
Than means if you are treating in the spring you need to place Apivar strips _at least 8 weeks before _you put on supers.


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

mdadams1 said:


> Is anyone using apivar this spring and if so, how early?
> 
> Mike A.


Radar is correct, of course. You can't use Apivar here in the spring unless you are not planning on getting honey out of the hive. Use another product if you have mite issues.


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Already in mine.
Set to remove March the 2nd.


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

*You may use the product all year round*, but as an additional safety factor for the *good image* of honey, it is recommended to not use Apivar when the honey supers are present

From a regulatory point of view, Apivar can be used all year round. Nevertheless, in accordance with good beekeeping practice, we recommend to treat when honey supers are not present. This would be the best way to *convey a good image* for honey as a natural product. As a consequence, strips should be removed before the main nectar-collecting period in the spring and can be placed into the hive after harvesting during summer.

Amitraz is very sensitive to hydrolysis which means that it is very quickly destroyed after liberation. Many studies have shown that there is no more residue after 24h in wax and honey.
Amitraz is destroyed as the treatment goes along.
http://www.apivar.co.nz/FAQs.htm


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If you are using Apivar in the USA, following the label directions is not optional, it is _required_. You can read the USA Apivar label here:

http://www.michiganbees.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/20121211_Apivar_Final_Label.pdf
That label also says treat with the Apivar in the hive for 6 weeks, and the strips must be removed 2 weeks before the honey supers go on.


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Just showing the reasoning why Apivar is required to be removed.
It's to convey the good image of beekeeping practices.
Use as directed.


----------



## Goran (Oct 27, 2012)

If done last year anti varroa treatments: summer-autumn and winter treatment ( when no brood - higher efficiency).. Then is no logical reason to use anything in spring, only for peace of your mind.. Since I started beekeeping I never treated in spring ( learned that way) and had no need till late July or beginning of August.
Maybe some great climate difference than my place and I am telling wrong - continental climate..


----------

